# Notification



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I am no longer receiving notifications when someone posts to a thread to which I am subscribed. The last time I received one was yesterday(08/20) around 1330EDT.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

David will have to look at the logs when he gets a chance.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

You may care to check with your spam area or your provider as the mail from our end is showing as delivered. Once it is out of our hands, aka delivered, nothing more we can do.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> You may care to check with your spam area or your provider as the mail from our end is showing as delivered. Once it is out of our hands, aka delivered, nothing more we can do.


I had already checked my spam folder and nothing in it. I guess I need to contact AT&T.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

AT&T cannot see any problem.

I did discover (via google) that I can still get mail automatically forwarded from my attglobal account, so I have returned to that.


----------

